# A sério? Que novidade...



## *Dave* (2 Ago 2008 às 19:13)

Mais uma noticia... desta vez do jornal on-line _Expresso_.

"_Temperaturas acima dos 30ºC
Céu geralmente limpo e subida da tempetarura máxima são as previsões para o fim-de-semana em Portugal continental. O índice de radiação ultravioleta (UV) previsto para hoje é "Muito Alto".

O Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) aponta para hoje céu geralmente limpo no Continente com uma subida da temperatura máxima, mais significativa nas regiões do interior.

O vento soprará em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) predominando de norte, soprando moderado (20 a 35 km/h) no litoral oeste, temporariamente forte (35 a 45 km/h) a sul do Cabo Carvoeiro em especial durante a tarde.

As temperaturas máximas esperadas para hoje são de 36ºC em Castelo Branco e Évora, 35ºC em Beja, 34ºC em Portalegre, 33ºC em Faro, 30ºC em Lisboa, Vila Real e Coimbra, e 29ºC na Guarda. Os termómetros não deverão ultrapassar os 28ºC em Leiria, 26ºC no Porto e 24ºC em Viana do Castelo.

O índice de radiação ultravioleta (UV) previsto para hoje é "Muito Alto" em todo o território continental, o penúltimo de uma escala de cinco níveis, que varia entre o "Baixo" e o "Extremo".

O IM alerta, por isso, para a utilização de óculos de Sol, chapéu, protectores solares, t-shirt, desaconselhando a exposição solar das crianças.

Está prevista para amanhã a manutenção do bom tempo, com temperaturas elevadas no Continente.

Para os Açores, o IM indica para o Grupo Ocidental e Central períodos de céu muito nublado com boas abertas, aumentando de nebulosidade ao longo da tarde. No Grupo Oriental estão previstos períodos de céu muito nublado, tornando-se pouco nublado a partir da tarde. Os termómetros deverão chegar aos 27ºC.

O arquipélago da Madeira deverá contar períodos de céu muito nublado, apresentando-se geralmente pouco nublado na região sul. Há possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros fracos nas vertentes voltadas a norte e atemperatura prevista para o Funchal é de 24ºC._"​
Fonte: http://aeiou.expresso.pt/gen.pl?p=stories&op=view&fokey=ex.stories/384739


----------



## *Dave* (2 Ago 2008 às 19:16)

Deixo também o comentário a essa noticia de alguém frustrado...   

"_Deixem o tempo quente se faz favor!!!
RAIOS , já não chega de chuva e frio?
As estações são para serem saboreadas: muito calor no Verão e muito frio no Inverno, ou querem comer arroz todos os dias?!
Não percebo, em Portugal apareceu a moda de quando aparece um dia de calor (coisa muito rara) surgir alarmismo, quando as estatísticas mostram que os mais frágeis sofrem mais no Inverno que no Verão!
Já chega de chuva, a agricultura não tem falta de água e as barragens têm muita água.
Viva o calor!!!_"​
De certo não anda a trabalhar nas obras , trabalha só para o BRONZE.


Abraço


----------



## Dan (2 Ago 2008 às 21:13)

*dave* disse:


> deixo também o comentário a essa noticia de alguém frustrado...
> 
> "_deixem o tempo quente se faz favor!!!
> Raios , já não chega de chuva e frio?
> Viva o calor!!!_"​


----------



## Skizzo (3 Ago 2008 às 13:18)

Eu subscrevo o que ele disse, já chega de frio e de chuva, viva o calor. Se bem que por aqui, o calor não tem sido nada de especial este ano.


----------



## miguel (3 Ago 2008 às 13:38)

Skizzo disse:


> Eu subscrevo o que ele disse, já chega de frio e de chuva, viva o calor. Se bem que por aqui, o calor não tem sido nada de especial este ano.



Frio? chuva?????onde é que ela anda?? não vejo chuva a quase dois meses e meio    verão mais seco que este aqui para baixo é impossivel  quando o tempo do frio e da chuva chegar que já não falta muito espero para bem do Pais que venha se não SECA grave...


----------

